# Please be careful this time of year!



## icanneverthinkofagoodname (Aug 16, 2009)

Please please please be careful with your dogs/cats this time of year. So many pets get stolen to be given as xmas presents or sold. 

I had a close shave myself yesterday with someone after my two Shar Peis, luckily for me someone saw what was going on and came over. I live in such a small village that everyone knows everyone so strangers are treated warily. 

But please don't leave your pets alone/on their own unless you have to and just be vigilant. 

It would be a horrible thing to be without our beloved pets this christmas.


----------



## KarenHSmith (Apr 20, 2008)

Thanks for the warning - none of my cats been out because of the snow.


----------



## Dirky47 (Oct 20, 2009)

> Please please please be careful with your dogs/cats this time of year. So many pets get stolen to be given as xmas presents or sold.


Really? But I'm longing for a Pet as a Christmas Gift for me. :crying:


----------

